# Optical Out



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Anyone connected Tivo up with the optical out yet?

Just wondering if there's an option in the menu for setting a optical out delay.
Or I'm really hoping that unlike the Sky box, the Tivo boxes output the full 5.1 sound via the HDMI connection which won't suffer with audio delay?


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

I really hope so, seems very dumb to support hdmi without full sound support.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Sky did it  lol
I assume if it's &#163;D then it must be HDMI 1.4? so hopefully the full 5.1 sound has been implemented too.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

I have TiVo connected optically to my home theatre but rarely use it, as the family don't like the surround sound! The unit I have (Panasonic IIRC) shows which channels are being receive and it doesn't show anything other than L and R on most Virgin channels, but on some HD music channels the whole array lights up - haven't tried any movie channels.

I can't see any configurable settings in the TiVo for optical sound, except one to do with if your decoder doesn't do something with Dolby. Sorry that's a bit vague!


----------



## JayAy (Jan 31, 2011)

jonphil said:


> Sky did it  lol
> I assume if it's £D then it must be HDMI 1.4? so hopefully the full 5.1 sound has been implemented too.


Existing V+ HD box (non Tivo) support 5.1 over HDMI, so if the VM Tivo doesn't there will be another virtual riot


----------



## ruperte (Jan 4, 2002)

Yes it works. There is a setting in Settings --> Audio, to set if it puts out full Dolby Digital sound or down mixes to PCM. I can watch my amp flicking from DD to Stereo etc on advert breaks  You seem to get ordinary surround sound on the SD channels, and DD on the HD channels


----------

